# [EMAIL] Marre du spam :'(

## bestel

Bon, voilà, tout est dans le sujet  :Smile: 

Je recois entre 10 et 15 mails de spam par jour et là je commence vraiment à saturer. J'ai donc décidé de chercher un moyen de bloquer toute ces cochoneries mais je voudrais vous demander un peu d'aide pour ca.

Voilà en gros ce que j'utilise et ce que j'ai pu comprendre avec tous les programmes qui existent et dans lesquels je me suis perdu  :Smile: 

En fait, mon adresse mail se situe sur Free. Je récupère mes messages depuis un client mail qui gère le pop3. Il y a spamassassin qui existe et qui permet de marquer l'en tete des mails avec un message genre X-SPAM ou qque chose comme ca si j'ai bien compris.

Donc, ce qu'il faut c'est que tout mes mails soient filtré par spamassasin qui met son ptit message dessus si necessaire, et moi, avec mon client mail (evolution dans mon cas) je peux appliquer un filtre pour y envoyer a la poubelle (sur tout les messages ayant comme en tete X-SPAM...)

Bon, jusque là ca va à peu près... Sauf que pour que spamassassin puisse marquer les messages, il faut un programme qui se connecte a mon serveur pop3... Et ca il le fait pas tout seul. Alors j'ai vu que pour ca il y avait fetch mail qui pouvait récupérer des mails sur un pop3 et les redistribuer sur un serveur smtp (j'en ai un en local pour envoyer les mail : exim).

Bon, dans ce cas la ca pourrait faire l'affaire. J'installe fetchmail... Il va me chercher les mails sur le serveur pop3, il lance en meme temps spamassassin qui va mettre son en-tete SPAM... et fetchmail forward le nouveau message vers le serveur smtp... mais bon, c quand même le binz tout ca... Parce que si j'ai bien compris, le smtp il faut qu'il envoie le mail dans une autre boite au lettre...

cette nouvelle boite contiendra tous les mails estampillé de l'en-tete correcte... Et moi depuis mon client mail j'irai chercher la dessus et evolution pourra foutre a la poubelle ce qu'il veut grace au filtre. (je crois aussi qu'on peut dire directement a fetch mail de supprimer les mails estampillé du X-SPAM...)

Bon, alors déjà je voudrais savoir si j'ai bien compris ?  :Smile:  Parce que ca me parrait être pas mal le bordel tout de même  :Smile: 

Et si c'est bien ça... snif :'( Je voudrais savoir comment je peux créer un serveur pop ou un truc dans lequel les mails forwardé par fetchmail atteriront... Si y'en a que vous me conseillez ?

Sinon, c'est bien possible que je n'ai pas tout compris, dans ce cas, si quelqu'un à un truc plus simple, est-ce qu'il pourrait expliquer ?  :Smile: Last edited by bestel on Wed Aug 13, 2003 9:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour bestel,

J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre le fonctionnement/l'intérêt de spamassassin  :Embarassed:  .

En fait, je ne voie pas la différence entre le filtre de ton client mail et spamassassin.

Pourquoi ne pas mettre les mêmes règles de filtrage directement dans evolution ???

Qu'est-ce qu'apporte de plus spamassassin ???

----------

## sebweb

Je ne sait pas si cela répondra a ta question, mais voici comment je traite les mail.

Je récupere mes mail avec fetchmail qui est lancé en démon.

Tout les mails sont passé a procmail qui me fait un premier tri pour sortire tout ce qui vien de mes Mailing-list. 

Ensuite j'applique a procmail des regles de base pour faire un premier tri dans ce qu'il reste. Par exemple, je trie les mails qui contiennent  dans le sujet les mots sex,sale, sold, viagra, penis.

Ensuite petit trie dans le corp des messages restant ( tout les corps qui contiennent subscribe/unsubscribe sont dégager). Tout ce qui est filtrer va dans une boite au lettre spam.

Ce qui reste je le passe a spammassasin qui me finit le travail.

Tout est ensuite placer dans des BAL au formail Mbox. Et mutt pour les lires.

Et ca marche trés trés bien. Presque plus de spam ( 1 ou 2 par semaine ). Pas d'erreur non plus ( pas de mail perso dans la boite spam  )

Voila, en esperant que ca peut t'aider

----------

## bestel

Je crois que je vais faire come toi seb. En fait je n'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait rediriger fetchmail vers procmail, mais ca a l'air d'être ce qu'il me faut. En plus de cela, j'ai configuré mes dossier de boites aux lettre sous evolution pour être au format mbox, donc je devrais pouvoir arriver a poursuivre mes listes de la même facon, sans tout avoir a recharger.

Sinon, yoyo, l'interet c'est que spamassassin possede une liste de regles pour détecter les spams (analyse heuristique du header et du contenu et blacklists de spammeurs).

Donc en fait, si j'ai bien compris il faut faire :

FetchMail -> ProcMail -> Spamassassin -> mbox -> client mail  :Smile: 

Bein merci pour votre aide, je vais essayer tout ca  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *bestel wrote:*   

> Sinon, yoyo, l'interet c'est que spamassassin possede une liste de regles pour détecter les spams (analyse heuristique du header et du contenu et blacklists de spammeurs).

 

OK, ça pourra être utile.

Merci pour l'info  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Moi j'ai eu la flemme de me configurer une joli chaine de rapatriment des mails, alors je laisse à mon sylpheed-claws le soin de gérer le pop3 directement. Pour le spam, j'utilise son plugin spamassin, et puis aussi bogofilter (2 précautions valent mieux qu'une...).

----------

## bestel

Bon, bein je ne sais pas si ca peut être utile a quelqu'un, mais je vais quand même poser tout ce que j'ai fait au cas où.

1 - emerger fetchmail qui va pouvoir récupérer les mails sur le serveur pop.

```
emerge fetchmail
```

éditer le fichier de configuration /etc/fetchmailrc et le créer si il n'existe pas. dans l'exemple le serveur pop est pop.free.fr, l'username du compte pop est 'username_pop' et le mot de passe est : 'pop_pass' et l'username sur la machine est : 'localuser'

```
set postmaster "postmaster"

set bouncemail

set no spambounce

set properties ""

set daemon 60

poll pop.free.fr with proto POP3

       user 'username_pop' there with password 'pop_pass' is 'username_pop' here

mda "/usr/bin/procmail -Y -d localuser"
```

il est possible de configurer ce fichier en utilisant l'utilisataire fetchmailconf.

dans cette config, les mails sont récupéré toutes les 60 secondes

2 - donc fetchmail est allé récupérer les mails sur le compte pop, et on lui a demandé de les rediriger vers procmail qui va permettre de filtrer les messages.

```
emerge procmail
```

ensuite il faut modifier les fichier de config /etc/procmailrc

```

#caractère verbeux de procmail ; mettre 'yes' permet d'avoir des messages

# supplémentaires

VERBOSE=no

# pas obligatoire : procmail détermine votre nom de login tout seul, mais pour

# l'exemple on supposera que l'utilisateur s'appelle 'localuser'

LOGNAME=localuser

# mettre /bin/sh surtout si vous utilisez tcsh !

SHELL=/bin/sh

# chemin d'accès aux exécutables ; en mettre le minimum, pour n'accéder qu'aux

# programmes indiqués dans le fichier de configuration

PATH=/bin:/usr/bin

# répertoire où seront stockés les mails ; (pour tous les répertoires spacifiques : mailing listes, spam, etc.. si on souhaite en créer)

MAILDIR=/home/localuser/.procmail

# si procmail n'arrive pas à délivrer le courrier, cette boîte sera utilisée

# en dernier ressort : il vaut mieux définir cette variable !

ORGMAIL=$MAILDIR/emergency-inbox

# boîte de réception par défaut

DEFAULT=/var/mail/localuser

# fichier de log de procmail ; si vous définissez cette variable,

# procmail gardera une trace de son exécution dans le fichier

# indiqué. À consulter périodiquement !

LOGFILE=$MAILDIR/.procmail.log

```

Ensuite on peut lancer le démon fetchmail :

```
sudo /etc/init.d/fetchmail start
```

(à ajouter au boot si on veut par : 

```
rc-update add fetchmail default
```

Une fois que c'est fait, les mails sont vérifié toutes les 60 secondes est rapatrié dans le fichier /var/mail/localuser

Il faut filtrer ces mails pour supprimer le spam, donc la il y a 2 stratégies, soit on demande à procmail de déplacer tous les mails détectés comme spam dans un répertoire particulier, soit on lui dit de modifier le sujet du message pour que le client mail puisse les distinguer.

pour le moment, je n'ai testé que la seconde solution.

3 - Pour détecter les spam, il faut installer spamassassin

```
emerge Mail-SpamAssassin
```

et il faut modifier procmail pour qu'il l'utilise.

rajouter ca a la fin de /etc/procmailrc

```

:0fw

| spamc

:0:

* ^X-Spam-Status: Yes

$DEFAULT
```

La premiere règle demande à spamassassin de marquer tous les spam détectés. (spamc est un client pour le démon de spamassassin)

La seconde regle dit que tous les mails qui ont été marqué comme spam doivent aller dans la boite $DEFAULT) ... à la place, on peut choisir une boite poubelle si on veut, mais moi je les récupère quand meme dans la meme boite que les autres, sauf que je veux que le sujet soit modifié.

pour que le sujet soit modifié il faut editer le fichier /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

et mettre la valeur rewrite_subject à 1

```
# This is the right place to customize your installation of SpamAssassin.

# See 'perldoc Mail::SpamAssassin::Conf' for details of what can be

# tweaked.

#

###########################################################################

#

rewrite_subject 1

#report_safe 1
```

une fois que c'est fait, spamassassin est pret à fonctionner, il ne reste plus qu'à lancer le démon:

```
sudo /etc/init.d/spamd start
```

et pour l'ajouter au boot :

```
rc-update add spamd start
```

voila, maintenant tous les spam ont le sujet qui commence par *****SPAM*****

4 - maintenant, vous pouvez tout filtrer avec le client mail.

Dans le cas d'évolution, j'ai modifié mon compte de messagerie pour lui dire qu'au lieu de récupérer les mails depuis le serveur pop, de le faire depuis la distribution locale (en lui indiquant le chemin /var/mail/localuser) et il fait comme si c'était l'ancien pop comme si rien n'avait changé.

J'ai ajouté le diltre pour détecter les sujets qui contiennent *****SPAM***** et les envoyer a la poubelle...

Voilà, voilà... si ca peut être utile à quelqu'un...

----------

## crevette

Bestel tu t'es pris la tete pour rien je pense.....

il suffit d'installer evolution (que tu as et spam-assassin) sur ton client

tu demarres spamd (/etc/init/spamd) et tu le rajoute au démarrage de ton systeme.

tu configure un filtre pour que tes message soit "piper" vers un script qui contient 

```

#!/bin/bash

spamc

```

pour la fonction pipe cherche dans les filtres, c"est la dernière option je crois. et place ce filtre en dernier.

et voila

----------

## bestel

J'vais me pendre  :Laughing: 

----------

## yaubi

 *bestel wrote:*   

> J'vais me pendre 

 

Non non, au contraire, tu n'as pas travaillé pour rien, tu peux même faire mieux, l'aventure ne fait que commencer !

Si tu as une connection permanente à l'Internet et une petite machine de rab', tu refais la même config que ce que tu viens de présenter (en préférant toute fois placer les fichiers de configuration dans les répertoires des utilisateurs auxquels qu'ils s'appliquent), tu y rajoutes un serveur IMAP (comme courier-imap, qui je crois ne gère que les maildirs : boîte mail sous forme d'un répertoire et non d'un fichier) un serveur web (donc apache) avec le support de PHP et un webmail (comme squirrelmail, simple, rapide, efficace).

Maintenant, tu peux consulter tes mails soit depuis Evolution en lui indiquant d'aller voir sur ton serveur de mails, soit par l'interface web que fournit ce dernier. Tes mails te suivent donc partout ! Tu peux aussi ajouter le support d'HTTPS pour ne pas faire passer le mot de passe en clair, ajouter un plugin de calendrier pour squirrelmail et enfin ajouter quelques règles procmails bien choisies pour que tu reçoives sur ton téléphone portable, par SMS (numéro_de_téléphone@opérateur), les sujets des mails que tu considères comme très importants (ceux de ta maman, par exemple  :Wink:  ). Tu deviens alors un homme itinérant certe, mais toujours branché !

Bon, c'est pas forcément évident au début, j'ai beaucoup tatonné. Mais une fois que ça marche, c'est nickel ! Le seul reproche que je peux faire à ce système, c'est qu'on ne peut pas (encore) synchroniser les calendriers de Evolution et de Squirrelmail.

Bonne bidouille à tous,

Yoann

----------

## crevette

c'est ce que j'ai fais  :Smile: 

----------

## bestel

 *yaubi wrote:*   

> (en préférant toute fois placer les fichiers de configuration dans les répertoires des utilisateurs auxquels qu'ils s'appliquent)

 

Ok, j'ai vu de partout qu'il fallait mettre les fichiers de config dans les repertoires utilisateurs... mais ca marche comment avec fetchmail apres ? il va regarder dans chaque repertoire utilisateur pour lire les différents fichier de config ? Etant donné que je veux lancer le démon fetchmail au boot de la machine (ajouté avec rc-update)  qui se fait donc en root... Est-ce que ca ne va pas seulement lire le fichier de config du root ?

 *Quote:*   

> tu y rajoutes un serveur IMAP (comme courier-imap, qui je crois ne gère que les maildirs : boîte mail sous forme d'un répertoire et non d'un fichier) 

 

Ok. mais ca se place ou exactement dans la chaine ? C'est procmail qui redirige les mails vers courier-imap ? ou c'est fetchmail qui envoit ca sur mon serveur smtp... et qui ensuite envoie les message sur courier-imap ?

(et dans ce cas, spamassassin il se met en combinaison avec le smtp ou avec courier-imap ?)

Et derniere question  :Smile:  la seule utilité d'un serveur imap, c'est d'avoir des dossiers ? au final ca revient un peu au même que procmail avec les regles non ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> un serveur web (donc apache) avec le support de PHP et un webmail (comme squirrelmail, simple, rapide, efficace).
> 
> 

 

Je vais regarder de plus près squirrelmail. Au passage, c'est différents des solutions de horde (http://www.horde.org) avec le client mail http://www.horde.org/imp/ et le calendrier http://www.horde.org/kronolith/

? y'a quoi de mieux ? (je demande ca parce que c'est les seuls que je connais, donc si y'en a qui ont pu comparer...)

 *Quote:*   

> ajouter quelques règles procmails bien choisies pour que tu reçoives sur ton téléphone portable, par SMS (numéro_de_téléphone@opérateur), les sujets des mails que tu considères comme très importants (ceux de ta maman, par exemple  ). Tu deviens alors un homme itinérant certe, mais toujours branché !

 

Ca se fait comment ca ? il faut s'abonner à un truc spécial pour envoyer des SMS ? t'as des liens ou des providers à indiquer ?

 *Quote:*   

> Bon, c'est pas forcément évident au début, j'ai beaucoup tatonné. Mais une fois que ça marche, c'est nickel !

 

Bein pour le moment, je ne suis pas encore un homme d'affaire pour avoir besoin de tout ca, mais ca m'interresse quand même d'y mettre en place pour le fun. Enfin, merci quand même de toutes ces indications  :Smile:  (Et dire qu'au début je voulais juste bloquer du spam  :Laughing:  )

----------

## yaubi

 *bestel wrote:*   

>  *yaubi wrote:*   (en préférant toute fois placer les fichiers de configuration dans les répertoires des utilisateurs auxquels qu'ils s'appliquent) 
> 
> Ok, j'ai vu de partout qu'il fallait mettre les fichiers de config dans les repertoires utilisateurs... mais ca marche comment avec fetchmail apres ? 

 

Je ne suis pas certain qu'on puisse démarrer fetchmail en démon lorsqu'on utilise les fichiers de conf des utilisateurs. Par contre tu peux ajouter une entrée au cron pour chacun de tes utilisateurs. Le gros avantage, c'est que lorsque tu as plusieurs utilisateurs (ce qui est mon cas), chacun gère son fichier .fetchmailrc comme il l'entend, sans interférer avec les autres (et ça me fait penser qu'on peut aussi imaginer un plugin de squirrelmail pour modilfier ce fichier via une interface web ... à creuser).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   tu y rajoutes un serveur IMAP 
> 
> Ok. mais ca se place ou exactement dans la chaine ?

 

La chaîne, c'est fetchmail --> procmail (+spamassassion) --> mailboxes/maildirs --> serveur pop/imap --> webmail. En mots, ça donne : fetchmail récupère les mails et les transmet à procmail qui filtre les spam avec spamassisn avant de les classer dans les dossiers de l'utilisateur. Ensuite, l'utilisateur se connecte au webmail qui établit une connection vers le serveur imap qui lui même donne accès en lecture/écriture sur les dossiers de la boites. Pour envoyer un mail depuis l'interface web, c'est le webmail qui se connecte soit au serveur smtp local soit sur un smtp distant (celui de ton provider par exemple).

 *Quote:*   

> la seule utilité d'un serveur imap, c'est d'avoir des dossiers ?

 

Imap, c'est bien mieux que Pop, tout simplement parce que :

 - imap gère les dossiers directement sur le serveur

 - imap te permet de récupérer d'abord la liste des entêtes avec les corps des mails

 - imap supporte les maildirs (la boîte est une imbrication de dossiers, les mails sont des fichiers disctincts)

 - imap c'est bien  :Wink: 

Dans la pratique, si tu te contentes de récupérer tes mails avec évolution et ensuite appliquer des règles pour les classer, tu ne verras pas trop la différence. Par contre, si tu utilises un webmail, tu aimerais aussi avoir des dossiers, et les même de préférence ! alors, le mieux dans ce cas est de te créer une maildir, de demander à procmail de classer tes mails à l'arrivée et d'y accéder via ton serveur imap (par webmail et par évolution). Comme ça tu auras exactement le même classement par les deux modes d'accès. Mieux ! si tu déplaces un mail via ton webmail, tu verras la modif aussi avec evolution (et invesement), évidemment puisque tu accèdes à la même boîte aux lettres, celle qui est sur ton serveur.

 *Quote:*   

> Je vais regarder de plus près squirrelmail. Au passage, c'est différents des solutions de horde (http://www.horde.org) avec le client mail http://www.horde.org/imp/ et le calendrier http://www.horde.org/kronolith/

 

Je crois que IMP+Horde, c'est bien mieux que Squirrelmail, ne serait-ce que pour l'interface. Pour info, Free.fr utilise IMP comme webmail. Mais perso, je trouve l'engin bien trop compliqué à configurer pour un webmail perso. Certe Squirrelmail n'est pas très sexy, mais il fonctionne bien pour une utilisation particulière. (et si vous être patient, je compte réaliser un webmail sexy avec calendrier, carnet d'adresse,  etc, cet été  :Smile: )

 *Quote:*   

> Ca se fait comment ca ? il faut s'abonner à un truc spécial pour envoyer des SMS ?

 

Mon opérateur est Bouygue-Télécom. Il fournit un service d'email gratuit sur leur site 6sens.com, avec récupération des mails par pop. Mon adresse est login@6sens.com ET numéro@6sens.com. Il y a une option, grauite elle aussi, qui propose d'envoyer un SMS sur mon téléphone à chaque mail reçu dans cette boîte. Donc ce que j'ai fait : procmail détecte les mails que je considère comme importants, applique dessus une rêgle du type

```
:0 c

* mail_important

! numéro@opérateur
```

ce qui a pour effet de rediriger une COPIE (le c, de carbone-copy) de ces mails vers ma boîte 6sens. Puis j'ai demandé à fetchmail de me récupérer les mails de 6sens et de les mettre à la poubelle (ce sont des copies, je n'en ai plus besoin) avec les directives 

```
flush        --> effacer les mails de la boite 6sens une fois qu'ils sont lus

limit 1      --> ne pas récupérer les mails de plus 1 octect
```

En gros, je supprime tout et je ne récupère rien. Ca marche très bien et c'est totalement transparent.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mais ca m'interresse quand même d'y mettre en place pour le fun.

 

Personnellement, je trouve que la gestion des mails et un des sujets les plus passionnant du coté serveur. On peut réellement s'amuser (si, si, moi ça m'amuse  :Smile:  à réaliser des chaînes de traitement évoluées qui sont du plus bel effet (le cout des SMS par exemple).

Amusez-vous bien !

Yoann

----------

## bestel

Merci pour toutes ces précisions Yoann, vraiment trrès interressant  :Smile: 

Je suis en train de configurer horde, mais ca la grosse galère  :Smile: 

----------

## yaubi

J'en profite pour poser une petite question :

 :Question:  Qu'elles sont les fonctionnalités que vous attenderiez d'un bon webmail (au sens général du terme) ?

Voici quelques réponses basiques en vrac :

-gestion des mail (évidemment !  :Wink: )

-dossiers

-imprimer

-marquer certains mails d'une couleur différente

-configurer fetchmail (comptes) et procmail (filtres)

-filtrer les mails (spamassassin)

-calendrier partagé

-bloc-notes

-bookmark

-page résumé, à la évolution

-carnet d'adresses

quoi d'autre ?

Yoann

----------

## Mala Zaba

 *yaubi wrote:*   

> Imap, c'est bien mieux que Pop, tout simplement parce que :
> 
>  - imap gère les dossiers directement sur le serveur
> 
>  - imap te permet de récupérer d'abord la liste des entêtes avec les corps des mails
> ...

 

Est-ce qu'on peut mettre sur le serveur imap le calandrir et les contacts d'évolution?

----------

## yaubi

 *Mala Zaba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce qu'on peut mettre sur le serveur imap le calandrir et les contacts d'évolution?
> 
> 

 

En théorie oui, rien ne l'empèche. IMAP est un protocole permettant de récupérer n'importe quel fichier depuis un ordinateur distant, principalement des mails mais pas exclusivement.

En revanche, je ne connais aucune application qui utilise IMAP pour autre chose que la récupération des mails. Evolution ne déroge pas à la règle et ne permet donc de stocker son calendrier et ses contacts qu'en local (avec une nuance pour les contacts que l'on peut récupérer depuis un serveur avec une base ldap).

Donc, pour faire court : oui, mais non ! à moins que tu modifies Evolution pour qu'il supporte le calendrier sur IMAP, ce qui ne doit pas être infaisable mais certainement très coûteux en temps.

Yoann

----------

## deluxe

Je n'ai pas de connection permanente a internet donc je vérifie mes mails par intermittences, quel serait le mieux pour éviter les spams ?

----------

## Koon

10 ou 15 spam messages ? Estimes-toi heureux...

J'ai un setup SpamAssassin qui détruit directement les spams les plus "évidents" (score >12), + un filtre qui chope les messages douteux (entre 5 et 12). Sur ce week-end, j'ai reçu 71 spams dans mon filtre et 5 spams sont passés au travers (score < 5). Et je ne sais pas combien ont été directement détruits par le système, mais généralement il en détruit directement dans les 75%, ce qui fait dans les 300 spams en deux jours et demi.

Sur la boite entiere on a une moyenne de 400 spams par jour (boite de 40 personnes), ma BAL étant une des plus vieilles (et il ya 7 ans on ne faisait pas autant attention à ne pas filer son adresse à tout va), c'est moi qui m'en choppe le plus  :Wink: 

-K

----------

## deluxe

C'est hallucinant, on devrait assimiler ça au piratage étant donné que cela ne fait que nuire.

Pour les connections périodiques a internet quel est le mieux a faire pour éviter les spams ?

----------

## castor_fou

pour ceux que ça interesse :

http://www.jetable.org

permet de se créer une adresse mail en 1 click valable pendant (1 jour, 2 jours, 8 jours...) et redirigée sur le mail de votre choix.

génial

----------

## yaubi

 *deluxe wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas de connection permanente a internet donc je vérifie mes mails par intermittences, quel serait le mieux pour éviter les spams ?

 

Je vois deux solutions à ta situation : 

- la même chose que décrit dans ce thread, sans apache/squirrelmail (puisque tu n'en as pas d'utilisation distante) avec une connection à la demande, c'est à dire à chaque fois que fetchmail veut récupérer les mails. Par contre, je ne sais pas comment on fait pour se déconnecter automatiquement ...

- utiliser SpamAssassin directement dans Evolution. Je me rappelle avoir lu des informations à ce sujet sur le forum (mais peut être en anglais, je ne me souvient plus ...)

----------

## deluxe

Il semble que bogofilter serait une solution, aprés un petit tour sur les forums anglais ça pourrait etre le mieux. A essayer donc.

----------

